# budgies and christmas trees, yes or no?



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

Fir is listed as a safe plant for budgies. Would a fir (xmas) tree be a good place for a bird to land on?
I asked the vet and she said to make sure its free of pesticides.
Does anyone know how to find out?
I called a local place and they are trying to find out for me, but were not sure they would get an answer.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Unless you go to a cut- it-yourself Christmas Tree farm you have no way of knowing what is used on particular trees. Answers given will never be accurate for everyone on the forums.

The answer in each specific case is going to depend on the practices the grower of the specific trees follow. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree; actually commercially grown Christmas trees tend to be loaded with pesticides and etc. 

Additionally, although fir wood is safe, the sap of the tree is very sticky and dangerous for budgies to ingest, so it also would be important for that factor to be somehow eliminated.


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Not to mention choice of decorations on the tree.. what if they chew the lights, could be shocking.


----------



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

The local place is trying to find out from the farm they are coming from. I would only let the bird on it if it was not treated with pesticides, and deemed safe. And certainly not when lit up or decorated lol!
The sap is a concern, so it may not be safe even if untreated.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How did the vet visit go, a healthy boy I hope.


----------



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

Cody said:


> How did the vet visit go, a healthy boy I hope.


I posted in the “getting him out of the cage“ thread I started earlier. A mostly healthy boy, some higher than normal red blood count, and needs some probiotic treatment. He was pretty mad after the visit. Just looking offended, did not even chirp until well into the afternoon.


----------

